# Collaborative Law



## lovegreen (Mar 3, 2011)

Has anyone used this or heard about it?....:scratchhead:


----------



## lovegreen (Mar 3, 2011)

Hmmm no one has heard about a collabotative law divorce?....
I guess...both sides would have to want the divorce... In my case...we haven't really discussed divorce...but..believe he would be happy as he has told me numerous times..."why don't you just leave...I dont need a roommate"...communication is nil....with us...
99% of the time.... 
Collaborative law is an innovative and integrative approach to divorce litigation. Instead of simply arguing one side against another, as traditional divorce cases tend to do, collaborative law seeks to provide clients with an alternative to court-determined outcomes. Although each party has legal representation, collaborative divorces are handled completely outside of the courtroom. 
How Does It Work?
During a collaborative divorce, takes a big-picture approach to the case, bringing in experts to help resolve all aspects of the separation to come to a mutual agreement. First, a financial consultant is brought in to determine maintenance (spousal support, formerly known as “alimony”) and how it can be best structured for the family. Child support can also be determined at this time, although most parties opt to follow the state formula for child support unless there are special circumstances to consider.
From there, both parties work toward a satisfactory solution. In a true collaborative divorce, the first dissolution is not filed until a decision is reached between both parties on all major matters regarding property division, assets, child support and child custody.

Anybody got opinions????:scratchhead:


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It sounds like a mediated divorce to me. Perhaps the two terms are synonymous.


----------



## Curtis Harrison (Aug 22, 2011)

Collaborative Law is the 21st Century's cutting-edge alternative method of resolving such disputes without the use of a judge, jury or even a courtroom. This unique approach allows the participants and their respective attorneys to meet privately and work through and resolve every detail of a divorce or family dispute quickly, cost-effectively and in a dignified manner.
The Collaborative Law model transcends traditional notions of mediation and actually represents a complete paradigm shift away from litigation. The threat of the courtroom is effectively eliminated at the very beginning, for the participants and their attorney sign a written contract, called a “Participation Agreement,” which serves both as a rule book governing the conduct of the participants and also as a commitment to keep the case out of the courtroom. For more information, take a look at the Collaborative Law Institute of Texas's comprehensive website: www.collablawtexas.com, or visit my firm's website at www.ahrlawfirm.com. I hope this information is helpful.


----------

